
Sensors Slip into the Brain, Then Dissolve When the Job Is Done - chewymouse
http://spectrum.ieee.org/view-from-the-valley/biomedical/devices/siliconbased-sensors-slip-into-the-brain-then-dissolve-when-their-jobs-are-done
======
DrScump
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10925843](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10925843)

